#kubuntu-se 2012-07-23
<x_link> Philip5: Där?
<Philip5> x_link: lite
<x_link> Philip5: Jag uppgradera firefox, nu kan jag inte kolla på Youtube-videon alls längre.
<x_link> Står att jag måste uppgradera Flashplayer, fast det går inte alls då jag kör 8.04 =(
<x_link> Detta är sjukt störigt, har hållt på och donat nu sedan igår med detta men får fanimej inte rätt på det.
<x_link> Skulle du mot förmodan på något vis orka lägga in flashplayer i ditt repo så jag kan dra ner det eller något?
<x_link> Vore otroligt jäkla tacksam, betalar fanimej för det!
<x_link> Philip5: Jag går in på http://get.adobe.com/se/flashplayer/ och väljer APT för Ubuntu
<x_link> Får då detta meddelande:
<x_link> Adressen förstods inte
<x_link> Firefox vet inte hur den här adressen ska öppnas eftersom protokollet (apt) inte är associerat med något program.
<x_link> Du kan behöva installera andra program för att öppna den här sidan.
<x_link> Philip5: Skulle vara otroligt jäkla tacksam om du på något vis kan hjälpa mig.
<x_link> Ska bara till butiken snabbt.
<Philip5> ladda ner tarbollen med flash för 32 eller 64bit beroende på vad du kör från adobes sajt och installera den över din gamla flash lib
<Philip5> tar.tz-filen alltså
<x_link> Hmm okej
<x_link> Hur gör jag det? =)
<x_link> Har laddat ner alltså
<Philip5> har du laddat ner den och packat upp innehållet?
<Philip5> om du har installerat flash som paket så byter du ut den version av libflashplayer.so som du har installerat mot den i tarbollen du laddade ner
<Philip5> vet inte om de ändrat plats där filen installeras men på min burk ligger den nu i /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/
<Philip5> du kan kanske hitta en länk som den pekar på i /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ som du kan kolla vart den ligger
<x_link> Hmm ska kolla
<x_link> Har packat upp den nu och ser den filen du menar.
<x_link> Philip5: Jag har ladda ner flashplayer som en .deb-fil och installerat.
<x_link> Min /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/ är helt tom.
<Philip5> ok, då kan den ligga någon annanstans
<Philip5> hur ser det ut i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ då?
<Philip5> firefox-mappen kan ha ett versionsnummer för den firefox du kör också
<Philip5> fast är det någon flash installerat nu då? har du kollat det?
<Philip5> kan du se i firefox och du borde se den även om den kanske är deaktiverad eller nått
<x_link> Ska kolla
<x_link> Ja, har flash installerat fast Firefox har avaktiverat den.
<Philip5> ok, då ligger den någonstans helt enkelt
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Så vad tycker du jag ska göra nu?
<x_link> I /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ har jag följande:
<x_link> libplugins.so
<Philip5> du kan ju använda något sökverktyg och söka efter libflashplayer.so i /usr/lib och /etc
<x_link> libjavaplugin.so
<x_link> flashlugin-alternative.so
<Philip5>  flashlugin-alternative.so är väl en länk?
<Philip5> en symbolisk länk
<x_link> När jag klickar på den så kommer en ruta upp som heter "Open with"
<x_link> Ja, verkar som det.
<Philip5> kolla vart den symboliska länken pekar och följ den till originalfilen
<x_link> Ska jag välja att öppna den med firefox då?
<Philip5> nej
<x_link> som är en fil av tipen: BIN-fil (11,2MB) från: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<x_link> Så bör ligga i /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<Philip5> kolla där
<x_link> Yes, där ligger det en libflashplayer.so
<Philip5> då byter du ut den mot den du laddade ner
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> kör du 32 bit?
<x_link> Yes
<Philip5> ok
<Philip5> du byter du bara ut motsvarande fil
<Philip5> starta om firefox och du borde ha sensate i firefox då om du kollar med firefox
<x_link> Okej, ska proova.
<x_link> prova
<x_link> Jäklar vad jag har glömt bort kommandon, helt sjukt.
<x_link> Philip5: Jag kan väl bara köra en rm -rf /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so?
<x_link> Fick access denied nämligen när jag försökte med Alt+Delete
<Philip5> kopiera bara över den gamla via terminalen för du behöver root access
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> i terminalen kör cd /mapp/där/du/packat/upp/flash
<x_link> Done
<x_link> Kommandot du skrev
<Philip5> sedan: sudo cp -f libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin
<Philip5> om det var där den låg
<x_link> Sådär, tror det ska vara klart nu
<x_link> Bara att starta om nu då?
<Philip5> starta om firefox
<x_link> Yes
<Philip5> se till att ingen firefox är igång
<x_link> Hrmm
<x_link> Fungerar inte.
<Philip5> vad händer?
<x_link> Går in på Youtube och klickar på en video men då får jag "det här videoklippet är inte tillgängligt"
<x_link> Men det står direkt längst uppe på Youtube att jag måste installera senaste flashplayer
<Philip5> är det så med alla klipp?
<x_link> Ja
<x_link> Är bara för jag inte fixat detta med flash
<Philip5> vad säger firefox att du nu har installerat för version av flash då?
<x_link> 14.01
<Philip5> flera versioner eller senaste?
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> finns inte så ny
<x_link> Jag har det iaf.
<Philip5> den borde säga flash 11.2.202.236
<x_link> Aha av flash, sorry
<x_link> Var ser man vilken flashversion man har?
<Philip5> som adressrad i firefox skriver du: about:plugins
<Philip5> istället för typ www.aftonbladet.se
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Inga aktiverade insticksprogram hittades
<x_link> Philip5: Hur kollar jag om Firefox körs i felsäkert läge?
<Philip5> bör den bara göra om du aktivt startat den med sådan parameter
<Philip5> om den inte hittas så är det ju inte så konstigt
<x_link> Okej
<x_link> Hmm
<Philip5> kopiera in  den där firefoxfilen i /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<Philip5> på samma stätt som ovan
<x_link> Absolut
<x_link> Done
<x_link> Philip5: Det kan inte vara pga att jag laddat ner en egen Firefox då?
<Philip5> jo
<x_link> Jag har inte installerat det med aptitude install så att göra
<x_link> säga
<Philip5> den ska ligga i din egen versions firefox pluginmapp
<x_link> Hm okej
<x_link> För när jag startar Firefox 14.01 och går in på Youtube så får jag "installera saknade insticksmoduler"
<x_link> Jag kör Firefox från /home/sedde/Programs/Firefox_4.0.1/firefox/firefox
<Philip5> antagligen för att du då laddat ner en egen firefox som du kör som inte ubuntus debs vet att den finns och installerar plugins på ett ställe som din egna inte letar på
<Philip5> ja då har du säkert en /home/sedde/Programs/Firefox_4.0.1/plugins
<x_link> Okej, kollar.
<x_link> searchplugins hade jag bara
<x_link> Ska jag prova att lägga libflash till /home/sedde/Programs/Firefox_4.0.1/firefox  ?
<Philip5> skapa en mapp som heter plugins i samma mapp som den
<x_link> Okej
<Philip5> och i den så lägger du flash-filen
<x_link> Nu har jag skapat /home/sedde/Programs/Firefox_4.0.1/firefox/searchplugins/plugins
<Philip5> inte i searchplugins utan i samma som searchplugins ligger
<Philip5> alltså bredvid searchplugins
<x_link> Aha
<Philip5> annars rätt
<x_link> Nu finns libflashplayer.so i /home/sedde/Programs/Firefox_4.0.1/firefox/plugins
<Philip5> verkar som det stämmer
<x_link> WIHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Philip5> funkar det?
<x_link> JA!
<Philip5> najs
<x_link> Fyfan vad nice!
<Philip5> nu är det bara att youtuba på då ;)
<x_link> Du är fanimej kungen Philip5!
<Philip5> hehe
<x_link> Herregud vad grym du är alltså.
<x_link> Hur visste du ens att det var det som var problemet?
<Philip5> nja
<Philip5> inte så svårt att lista ut när du fick upp det som du fick
<x_link> Aha okej
<x_link> Aja, SUPERGRYMT iaf!
<x_link> Herregud så lättad jag är nu.
<x_link> Wihoooo!
 * x_link kan vara kvar med KDE3! =)
<x_link> Philip5: Tack så otroligt mycket!
<x_link> Uppskattar det något sjukt mycket!
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> fast jag tycker det är på tiden att du börjar köra kde4 :D
<x_link> Jo, ska prova det när jag har semester sen.
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-22
<Philip5> maxjezy: uppe med tuppen idag?
<maxjezy> sådär, nu har jag tvingat tjejen att säga upp sig på jobbet
<maxjezy> japp :)
<Philip5> hehe, varför??
<maxjezy> hennes boss betalade ut för lite lön förra månaden
<maxjezy> de skulle betalas ut senare men nu kommer de denna 25:e
<Philip5> ajdå
<maxjezy> hon har blivit blåst på 10 kr i timmen
<maxjezy> och har inte 75% deltid
<maxjezy> utan något behovsliknande
<Philip5> drygt
<maxjezy> det utsätter familjen för en risk här hemma
<maxjezy> om hon en månad får lägre timmar, då får vi inte bidrag och hamnar i kronofogdenj/inkasso
<maxjezy> dvs, helt ovärt att jobba för den där kossan
<maxjezy> jag krävde 120 i timmen och 120 timmar deltid
<maxjezy> det gick han inte med på
<Philip5> då fick det vara nog
<maxjezy> hon är lite rädd för att säga upp sig för att min mamma fixa jobbet åt henne
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> men nu kan hon väl ta jobb som bankdirektör istället och ge er lånet ni inte fick?
<Philip5> kanske löser sig så... ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> ja, näe.
<maxjezy> hon har dagisjobb från kommunen
<maxjezy> de fuskar mindre, bättre satsa på det.
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> personlig assistans är smutsigt 
<maxjezy> aktiebolag som bildas för att någon är sjuk och behöver assistans
<maxjezy> sen sitter dom där och försöker tjäna pengar på anstälda 
<Philip5> jo
<maxjezy> hon sa upp sig
<maxjezy> fasiken vad skönt
<Philip5> ja det är ju inte kul att jobba för en skojare
<Philip5> jag sitter och kollar på tullavgifter... det är ett jäkla skit med sånt
<Philip5> köpa in grejer från ebay utanför eu kan ju bli dyrt om man har otur
<Philip5> moms+tullavgift :(
<maxjezy> ja, de kan ju bli det.
<maxjezy> sätter man det i system, beställer massor så tjänar man nog på det, engångsbeställningar kan bli dyrt.
<maxjezy> lite som att planka på tunnelbanan
<maxjezy> antingen gör man det alltid, eller aldrig.
<maxjezy> ibland plankande tjänar man inte på då det kan vara oturen att man åker på just de tågen som har kontroller
<Philip5> jo men man vill ju gärna vet vad det kan komma att kosta
<Philip5> man får helt enkelt räkna med avgifterna och sedan se det som bonus om man slipper igenom
<maxjezy> 50 minuter kvar på auktionen jag budat på tradera
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> jag leder, bara en annan budgivare som budade den 17:e senast.
<Philip5> vad är det för pryl?
<maxjezy> lite jobbigt att jag ångrat mig
<maxjezy> ukulele
<Philip5> hehe, vad ska du med den till? spela på eller bara hänga på väggen??
<maxjezy> haha, jag vet inte
<maxjezy> kanske eldar upp den
<maxjezy> gör en snygg video
<Philip5> hehe, ja är man gjord av pengar så kan man ju slösa på en ukulele
<maxjezy> 11 kr plus frakt
<maxjezy> totalt 88 kr
<maxjezy> vem vet, det kanske är as-kuligt att spela på en halvtrasig ukulele
<maxjezy> 90 kr var det visst, räknade fel.
<maxjezy> kan inte vara kul för säljaren, hoppas den räknat lite extra på frakten så den inte går back iaf.
<maxjezy> aha, tittade fel igen
<maxjezy> det var fiolen jag budat på som var 50 minuter kvar
<maxjezy> dock överbudad där
<Philip5> haha, vad ska du med en fiol till då?
<maxjezy> tänkte lära mig och dottern spela
<maxjezy> hon har en fiol jag byggt av en galge, papp och snören
<maxjezy> men den börjar gå sönder, hon gillar dock att spela fiol på låtsas och dansa samtidigt som lindsey stirling
<Philip5> Flygisoft & maxjezy: skulle ni vara lite svettiga efteråt om ni var dykaren i vattnet närmast båten?! :D   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ut7wK9l9mk
<maxjezy> they do blow jobs but don't swallow sea men.
<maxjezy> skön kommentar
<maxjezy> tittade på hitta nemo idag, fick lite flashbacks från den när jag såg detta
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> man känner sig nog rätt liten när den kommer upp intill
<maxjezy> jo, har du sett kon-tiki?
<maxjezy> någon av filmerna?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha läskigt det där
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-23
<maxjezy> darkwing duck så här på morgonkvisten!
<Philip5> otäckt
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du verkligen köpa filmkamera?
<maxjezy> filmdöden, är du inte rädd för den?
<Philip5> nä den är inte död utan lever i subkultur
<Philip5> bara blivit dyrare med film men kamerorna är billiga
<Philip5> kan köpa en studiokamera för 5000 kr som för några år sådan kostade 10x så mycket
<maxjezy> vilka tillverkare kommer tillverka film om 3 år?
<maxjezy> eller de kanske höjer priserna något galet för att kunna fortsätta produktion
<maxjezy> filmen kostar mer än kameran :)
<maxjezy> är ju nästan där vi är idag redan
<Philip5> nja, kodak har ju fått rekonstruera hela sitt företag för att inte gå i konkurs men av få delar av bolaget som går med vinst fortfarande är filmproduktionen och försäljningen men den är långt ifrån den kassako som den var förr
<Philip5> så volymen film är mycket mindre och dyrare
<Philip5> sedan har de ränsat ut sortimentet av filmtyper och det finns inte lika många sorter kvar, mer de klassiska
<Philip5> det har ju blivit renesans med filmfoto och poppis igen där fotonerdarna vill gå tillbaka till retro
<Philip5> hela lomography trenden som kommit
<maxjezy> tror det är en sån där hipsterpryl som dör ut innan någon hunnit framkalla första rullen!
<maxjezy> sover grabbarna?!?!
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-24
<maxjezy> wb Philip5
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu slår jag till... ;)
<Philip5> danke schön
<maxjezy> jag fick precis lönespec
<maxjezy> funderar på att boka en resa :)
<Philip5> maldiverna?
<maxjezy> något sånt vore nice
<maxjezy> om jag inte vore så illamående hade jag nog rest
<maxjezy> har över 12k efter räkningarna
<maxjezy> normalt är det inte mer än 5 kanske 
<Philip5> bara att hinka i dig sprit så somnar du på flyget och vaknar upp bakis i solen
<maxjezy> är det helt galet varmt där idag?
<maxjezy> 23 grader här nu
<maxjezy> blir nog rekord idag
<Philip5> vart ska du åka då?
<maxjezy> jag vet inte om ja ska ta och hyra en kajak en vecka och bara glida runt här istället
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har jag bestället en pipo m6 från tablettkungen så jag kan benchmarka skiten ur din platta... :D
<Philip5> vart ska du ta kajaken?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir dåliga betyg! beställde på dagen och paketet med plattan har inte kommit än!!! :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fy fan, är bra dåligt det
<Philip5> hehe
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-25
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu har de iaf skickat plattan
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :) 
<Flygisoft> Dom körde väl DHL express
<Philip5> tror det
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-26
<maxjezy> här vare livat.
<Philip5> nä värmen söver
<maxjezy> ja
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-27
<Philip5> maxjezy: vad gör du i värmen??
<maxjezy> jag ligger och sover :)
<maxjezy> vaknade precis
<Philip5> siesta alltså?
<Philip5> gör som vampyrerna och vaknar framåt kvällen
<maxjezy> mm
<maxjezy> konstigt, har lagt ut min ritplatta men ingen budar
<maxjezy> på tradera
<Philip5> jag har budgivit lite på analog kamera idag men snubben vill ha så mycket för den
<Philip5> iag mycket eftersom jag lär åka på tullavgifter och skit och då blir det dyrt
<maxjezy> såg du k special om Duane Michals?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> tänkte kolla på den på play
<maxjezy> gör det
<maxjezy> intressant gubbe.
#kubuntu-se 2013-07-28
<Philip5> nä nu är det lite väl drygt med värmen
<Philip5> kan den inte ta paus
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Fått plattan än då?
<Philip5> nä den har lämnat hongkong är det enda jag vet än
<Philip5> Flygisoft: blir dåliga betyg ;)
<Philip5> Flygisoft: men jag är förberedd... har köpt ett microsd till den och laddat ner root-tools och hackad rom att flasha om den med direkt :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, om 15 veckor har du snö
<maxjezy> jag flyttar gärna till thailand eller något
<Philip5> maxjezy: hellre snö än 30 grader varmt
<Philip5> värme över 27 grader gör att jag känner mig konstant bakis
<Philip5> seg, slö och smått apatisk
<Philip5> maxjezy: ligger du i framkant nu då och kör med blender 2.68a?
<maxjezy> näe, de är sommarlov
<maxjezy> jag har lagt studierna åt sidan
<maxjezy> äta godt, sova godt och softa på stranden
<maxjezy> glassah
<Philip5> lyxigt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha nice :P
<Philip5> yupp
<Flygisoft> Funderat på att roota min platta också, men inte blivit av
<Philip5> rootar mest för att slippa ads
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Vad kör du för rom på din telefon?
<Philip5> viper
<Philip5> Flygisoft: viper rom
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ska du köra samma på plattan eller?
<Philip5> nä det är helt olika romar
<Philip5> plus att jag kör htc sense på min mobil
<Philip5> romarna måste vara anpassade för hårdvaran
<Flygisoft> Jojo, men tänkte viper har någon för din platta?
<Philip5> tror inte det
<Philip5> kör du någon specialrom på mobil eller platta?
<Flygisoft> Inte nu, råkade uppdatera den sist när jag hade rootat så fick återställa och installera original firmware :P
<Flygisoft> inte orkat lägga in någon sen dess
<Philip5> aha, lite som när jag fick skicka in min lur på service och fick tillbaka den med originalrom som var mycket svårare att roota
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Philip5> Flygisoft: nu är min platta i tyskland och sorteras för att skickas till arlanda :D
<Flygisoft> Nice :D
<Philip5> frågan är då om den hinner fram redan imorgon
<Flygisoft> Så fort den landar i sverige med DHL så går det fort
<Philip5> kan ju hoppas
<Flygisoft> mm
<Philip5> så jag kan benchmarka den mot dig sedan :P
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Philip5> är du rädd att forlora?! :D
<Flygisoft> Lite :(
<Philip5> min billiga kinaplatta mot din märkespryl ;)
<Flygisoft> Jag kommer förlora, din är ju nyare :P
<Flygisoft> haha :D
<Philip5> bara undanflykter :D
<Flygisoft> SÃ¥g dom har kommit med Tab 3 nu
<Philip5> använder du din någe?
<Flygisoft> Jorå det gör jag, mest i soffan eller när jag åker iväg
<Philip5> blir väl så jag också kommer använda den
<Flygisoft> Köpte dock ett tagentbord till den ganska fort, smidigare om man ska skriva något
<Philip5> jo det var därför jag ville ha bluetooth. fast det kanske är strömsnålare att köra med tangentbord med sladd
<Flygisoft> Annars funkar Swiftkey för plattan nice annars
<Flygisoft> Jadu bra fråga
<Philip5> vad ha ditt?
<Flygisoft> Köpte en bluetooth mus också
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> mus på platta
<maxjezy> funkar wacom till android?
<Philip5> maxjezy: varför vill man ha det?
<maxjezy> Philip5, man kan ha plattan som portabel skärm
<Philip5> men det beroe väl på om man gör drivisar
<maxjezy> och en bamboo
<maxjezy> de är ju lika stora, lätt att samfrakta och ta upp och rita 
<Philip5> kan ju peka direkt på surfplattan om än inte med samma precision
<maxjezy> mm.
<maxjezy> inte lika sexigt
<Philip5> då vill man ju kunna köra lite kraftfullare program på plattan 
<maxjezy> ja, mypaint 
<maxjezy> vore nice
<maxjezy> jag har kommit på den ultimata plattan dock
<maxjezy> tänkte den ska fungera som en portabel trådlös skärm som funkar cross platform
<maxjezy> android, windows, iphone
<maxjezy> så, principen är att man ser på skärmen vad man parar den med
<maxjezy> istället för att ha lagring, minne, allt annat tjafffs på skärmen
<maxjezy> den blir ybertunn.
<maxjezy> sexigt.
<Flygisoft> tappade nätet
<Flygisoft> Philip5: vet inte om du svarade
<maxjezy> Philip5, känner du dig begränsad till att bara köpa nikon objektiv?
<Philip5> svarade på vad?
<maxjezy> har du varit sugen på ett canon eller annat objektiv?
<Philip5> maxjezy: nej jag har även tamron
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att skaffa fler kamerahus istället för att tjaffsa med konverters och sånt
<maxjezy> man får ett bredare objektivsortiment
<maxjezy> man kan ju inte avgöra vilket märke en scen blivit filmad med.
<Philip5> bättre att satsa på de objekitv man vill ha inom sitt system
<maxjezy> alla hus har olika fördelar typ
<Philip5> hus blir snart omoderna och byts ut
<maxjezy> ja, fast 1080 duger alltid
<Philip5> objektiv har längre hållbarhet
<maxjezy> bara de har full hd film så är det dugligt till film
<maxjezy> och ställbar shutterspeed osv.
<Philip5> brus och annat kommer bli bättre
<maxjezy> behöver inte vara manuella inställningar i filmläge osv.
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Att det är typ "USB"
<Flygisoft> du kanske inte ens fick det jag skrev
<Philip5> Flygisoft: aha, nä det såg jag inte
<Flygisoft> Kör med samsungs egna tagentbord till min och det via deras kontakt
<Flygisoft> Annars kör jag via bluetooth för musen jag har också
<Flygisoft> när jag använder den
<Philip5> drar den inte mycket batteri?
<Flygisoft> Märker ingen direkt skillnad direkt
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> inget jag har tänkt på iaf
<Philip5> får se vad jag vill skaffa till den
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Philip5> Flygisoft: budar lite på ebay
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> analog studiokamera 
<Flygisoft> ah
<Flygisoft> Bara för kul eller?
<Philip5> bara att de gått ner så mycket i värde att vissa som köpt dem för bara några år sedan gett uppåt 50 000 kr för kamera och objektiv och idag får kanske 3-4000 och vill inte sälja för dagens värde
<Flygisoft> oj
<Philip5> kul med stora negativ
<Flygisoft> ;D
<Philip5> jo det är prisras på analoga kameror av bra kvaliet
<Flygisoft> Hur kommer det sig då?
<Philip5> de flesta proffsstudios har gått över till digitalt och säljer av sina proffskameror för analog film
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> sedan köper jag en bra scanner för negativ
<Philip5> framkallar filmen själv om det är svartvitt och lämnar in för färgfilm
<Philip5> scannar sedan och kan mecka som vanligt med den i datorn
<Philip5> maxjezy: kanske nått för dig som gillar den här typen av objektiv som är helt manuella: http://www.fotosidan.se/classifieds/view.htm?ID=202275
<Philip5> 500 kr i sundsvall
#kubuntu-se 2015-07-21
<maxjezy> Har ni kvar den här kanalen? :)
#kubuntu-se 2015-07-23
<Flygisoft> Hej på dig Philip5
<Philip5> yo
<Flygisoft> Läget?
<Philip5> jo jag kom precis hem efter att ha varit ut med kameran 
<Philip5> ska framkalla senare
<Flygisoft> Jaså, fotat något trevligt?
<Philip5> nja. bara lite crazy experimentellt :D
<Flygisoft> Haha okej ;D
<Flygisoft> Btw, har du testat LR6?
<Philip5> ja LR cc
<Flygisoft> Du har "köpt" det eller?
<Philip5> självklart ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha ;D
<Flygisoft> Känns det något snabbare då?
<Philip5> det vet jag inte riktigt
<Flygisoft> Okej, vet bara att LR5 börjar lagga en hel del om man börjar böka lite mycket med penslar
<Philip5> tänkte jag skulle börja vänja mig med capture one istället
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Aldrig testat det
<Philip5> en trevlig funktion i nya LR för min del är den inbyggda panorama-grejen 
<Philip5> den kan göra flera raw-filer till en panorama men fortfarande som raw
<Flygisoft> Såg någon video på den funktionen, funkar den bra?
<Philip5> eller raw-filen blir en dng-fil
<Philip5> den funkar oftast rätt bra för det jag använder den till men den är inte lika avancerad som externa panorama-program eller plugins
<Philip5> fördelen är just att den blir forsättningsvis en raw och ingen tiff eller så
<Flygisoft> Ja det är ju ganska smidigt
<Philip5> jag brukar ju fota av ett negativ i flera bilder och sedan lägger jag ihop dem med den panoramafunktionen så får jag en större mer högupplöst raw-fil
<Flygisoft> Ahh, det kan jag tänka mig blir riktigt nice
<Philip5> jepp
<Philip5> med min storformatskamera så kan jag ju få ut detaljer ur negativen motsvarande ca en 200 megapixel-kamera :)
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Flygisoft> Lär bli stora filer
